# Way Grinding



## KyleG (Aug 16, 2022)

I would like to have the cross slide ways on my 10" Logan reground because they get tight at the rear of the travel. Does anyone know of a good outfit for the job? I contacted Pfeiffer Machine and they quoted $5000 for the job!  Schmeide was more reasonable at a grand, but that still seems high for just the cross slide.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 17, 2022)

Hey Kyle . I'm not sure if Dave grinds ways down at Norman Machine Tool but I can get in touch with him when I get back . He does some major rebuilding of large equipment .


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 17, 2022)

I taught a class down at https://tuckahoesteam.org/collectionspages/collectionsmachine.html   and 2 of my students live in Baltimore and they scrape the ways of their machines.  Email me and I will forward the letter to them as I am sure they know someone or can do it for you.  They are both good hobby machinists and rebuilders plus their day jobs as engineers.  Richard@Handscraping.com

PS:  My flag on my name is Iceland.  I am from Minnesota and am on vacation over in Iceland.


----------

